# Self Priming Traps?



## mellison1 (Feb 19, 2008)

I am currently doing a gut renovation to a to bedroom three bath apartment. Included is a washer/dryer closet with a custom pan for flood prevention. The architect specified the plumber use a use a self priming trap for the washer/dryer pan.
The problem is I have never seen one before and as the G.C. I feel I should be at least familiar with the products being installed.
Have any plumbers here worked with one in the past? And if so i would appreciated a brief description as to how they "self Prime".


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

mellison1 said:


> I am currently doing a gut renovation to a to bedroom three bath apartment. Included is a washer/dryer closet with a custom pan for flood prevention. The architect specified the plumber use a use a self priming trap for the washer/dryer pan.
> The problem is I have never seen one before and as the G.C. I feel I should be at least familiar with the products being installed.
> Have any plumbers here worked with one in the past? And if so i would appreciated a brief description as to how they "self Prime".


Ask your plumbing contractor.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

I would have to say that I am un impressed by your GC. He should know what it is and how it works. 

KTS said it best, ask your plumber.


----------



## uaplumber (May 21, 2008)

What is a "mome remodeler"? Better call that plumber of yours. You need help


----------



## mellison1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. Silly me to think I can ask some fellow tradesman for some help withou recieving wise a$$ answers.
This website would be great if not for the few who feel the need to impress those they don't know and will never meet.
As for USP, I am as unimpressed with your answer and your attitude as you are with my General Contracting skills.
Once again, thanks for the help. 
I will educate myself the way I have for many years, by finding a tradesman or salesman who is not so close to missing a mortgage payment that they are afraid to give some advise for fear of losing another days pay.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

A self-priming trap is a misnomer. The trap doesn't prime itself. There are traps with accomodation for tubing from a trap primer. These are devices connect to a water source that put a small amount of water down that tube to the trap under certain common conditions, thus, keeping the water level in the trap full.

Blazing through building your profile to post a question here is not one of the ways to "Win Friends and Influence People" on this site. This is a tough crowd that takes the scope of the sight seriously. If you had read some of the previous posts, you'd see that you picked one of the more "Biker Bar" forums to ask your first question in. This is a tougher crowd than most others here.

And the guys are right. You should be asking your plumbing contractor. He's the one that has to make sure that traps meets code and complies with the specs for the job or redo his work. And if he has no idea what a 'self-priming' trap is like your architect, you might find a new plumber that does.

GL


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Thank you Double,
I asked for advice and you provided. For that I am greatful. 
As someone who han been in the trades for almost tweny years I still treasure learning something new. I allways felt that a day when something is learned is a day that was a suscess.
The next time this application is required, I will be able to discuss it with my customer in a way they can understand.
To me that is priceless.
Thanks again.
As for blazing through my profile is concerned, I was not clear there was such an option until I had registered.
As someone who takes a great amount of pride in my employees, work and business, filling out the profile is something I would be eager to do.


----------



## inspectorman (Aug 12, 2008)

in my opinion you can check into sure seals instead of a trap primer, sure seal is a device that slips into the drain and let water pass by, then closes to prevent sewer gas from entering the space. Check with your local municipality to see if they allow the device, but it is less maintance and less expensive.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Thank you Inspector,
I will look into that option.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Mellison said:


> The next time this application is required, I will be able to discuss it with my customer in a way they can understand.
> To me that is priceless.
> Thanks again.


How does Mellison know which one is correct?

A) Double A - is known for busting newbies balls with answers that are deviously designed to sound correct but are actually totally false, he does this just for the fun of it.

B) Double A - is known for giving out perfectly accurate answers.


----------



## plumberman (Jul 14, 2008)

mellison1 said:


> I will educate myself the way I have for many years, by finding a tradesman or salesman who is not so close to missing a mortgage payment that they are afraid to give some advise for fear of losing another days pay.


  It amazes me when people get their post shot down that they  like somebody stole something from them.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

How many mellisons does it take to ask a question?

mellison and mellison1 what's up with that?


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

mellison1 said:


> Thanks for the help guys. Silly me to think I can ask some fellow tradesman for some help withou recieving wise a$$ answers.
> This website would be great if not for the few who feel the need to impress those they don't know and will never meet.
> As for USP, I am as unimpressed with your answer and your attitude as you are with my General Contracting skills.
> Once again, thanks for the help.
> I will educate myself the way I have for many years, by finding a tradesman or salesman who is not so close to missing a mortgage payment that they are afraid to give some advise for fear of losing another days pay.


Pardon me, but did you say "Fellow Tradesman?"
If you are a fellow tradesman then a self priming trap should be in your vocabulary.

Sorry, but in my opinion, you are not a tradesman.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

Double-A said:


> A self-priming trap is a misnomer. The trap doesn't prime itself. There are traps with accomodation for tubing from a trap primer. These are devices connect to a water source that put a small amount of water down that tube to the trap under certain common conditions, thus, keeping the water level in the trap full.
> 
> Blazing through building your profile to post a question here is not one of the ways to "Win Friends and Influence People" on this site. This is a tough crowd that takes the scope of the sight seriously. If you had read some of the previous posts, you'd see that you picked one of the more "Biker Bar" forums to ask your first question in. This is a tougher crowd than most others here.
> 
> ...


*Guess it falls somewhere in the lines of "insincere flattery", the "bikers" opt to shoot from the hip.*

*Regularly losing work over unknowing homeowners that will let anyone do the work at the cheapest price because they don't know better is one thing.*
*Expecting the answers to questions on how to do that work from us...another altogether.*

*With a market thats flooded with new construction guys looking to do anything to make a buck, I'm certainly not up to training someone on how to take the work from me.*

*Literally watched a plumber I know get his truck repo'd last month.*
*The guy was kind enough to let him get his personal things before he took it.*
*That won't happen to me without a fight.*

*If "mell" really has a plumber doing this, he'll get the answer.*

*Knowing what a self priming trap is, or where to get one isn't really anything he'd need to know in advance.*


----------

